
The value of my PhD – Looking back one year after graduating - fforflo
http://blogs.nature.com/naturejobs/2016/03/30/the-value-of-my-phd-looking-back-1-year-after-graduating/?WT.mc_id=FBK_NatureNews
======
Rainymood
Very interesting! As someone writing a Master's thesis right now and feeling
overwhelmed a bit I can tell you that this article kind of helped me calm down
some.

